# I dislike my therapist.



## Rissaro (Aug 24, 2014)

So I started therapy in February of this year because my SA was becoming too much to handle. My therapist is this grandma-like lady and she seems nice.... but I feel like she forgets I'm 16 sometimes. She talks to me like I'm six and it bothers me a lot. She keeps telling me to do this exercise; I'm supposed to look at a picture of myself when I was a little kid and say things like 'I Love you' and 'You are beautiful' to it every night. I feel so stupid doing it. I broke out laughing trying because it felt so weird. She's also religious (which is fine) but I explained to her the divide between my parents and I that was a religious divide (My parents are Christian, I'm not). Now she's telling me I should forgive those who hurt me like Jesus said and Jesus will help me. Should I get a new one or am I just being too whiny? She has given me some good advice, don't get me wrong I'm just.... irritated. I don't want this post to come across as complainy, I just don't know what to do. :/


----------



## Ils (Mar 21, 2015)

Hahhaha, I'm sorry. Too funny. It sounds like your therapist is a bit out of touch.

If I was you I would probably change. It's someone you should feel comfortable with telling intimate things about yourself inorder to help yourself better. I don't think you are being too whiny at all. But of course it's up to you and how you feel about the therapist and the sessions. That's what's important.

Good luck!


----------



## LadyGrapey29 (Apr 6, 2015)

I would definitely try someone new. You need to feel comfortable with your therapist. Also, you should try to find someone who doesn't bring their religious views into the sessions.


----------



## Rissaro (Aug 24, 2014)

Ils said:


> Hahhaha, I'm sorry. Too funny. It sounds like your therapist is a bit out of touch.
> 
> If I was you I would probably change. It's someone you should feel comfortable with telling intimate things about yourself inorder to help yourself better. I don't think you are being too whiny at all. But of course it's up to you and how you feel about the therapist and the sessions. That's what's important.
> 
> Good luck!


I know :haha. She's a nice lady but I feel that she works best with really young kids. She had that kind of personality. It will be a little annoying to start over with someone new but better now than later.


----------



## Rissaro (Aug 24, 2014)

LadyGrapey29 said:


> I would definitely try someone new. You need to feel comfortable with your therapist. Also, you should try to find someone who doesn't bring their religious views into the sessions.


I know It was really weird. I was just talking to her about how I felt about the people who have hurt me (I wasn't even talking about religion at all) and she said, just out of the blue "You need to forgive those who have hurt you. Jesus forgave those who trespassed against him. It will set you free." :flush


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would only bother with therapies with a good evidence base, personally. This ain't one of em


----------



## LadyGrapey29 (Apr 6, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but I was just wondering how it's going for you and if you were able to find a new therapist that you like?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate mine too, she wasn't cooperating in our last online appointment so I got rid of her. She thought she could just say nothing and get paid, yeah right.


----------

